# 360 acre DEER, TURKEY, HOG lease available Wilcox Co Ga



## namron44 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have 360 acres for lease 5 mi N. of Abbeville GA. Lease includes acreage recently cut, 16 yr old planted pines & cultivated land. Some hardwoods remain. Electricity & water. Deer, Hogs, & Turkey. If interested you can tour the property & I'll entertain an offer.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## aallen10 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just started school at ABAC in tifton. I would love to lease this land from you. Me and my buddys dont drink and party we are very serious trophy deer hunters. One of our club rules would be 4 on one side, and 15inches wide min. We could even quarter up every deer and give it to you. Please send me a PM of the price or call me at 678 850 6492. We cant afford much but were tryin to figure something out.


----------



## Racer23 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Land for lease*

My father and I are looking for some land to lease for the two of us and came across your property. We are interested in maybe leaseing it from you. So maybe you can send us some more info or call me at 386-804-9962 we live in Florida so if you are interested we would like to get together and look at the porperty. Thank you for your time, Wayman


----------

